# Intro



## Tom101101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello all, I have been breeding fancy mice for the past two years now, and earlier today I was at a local pet store buying feed for my mice and noticed Some striped grass / Zebra mice, and had to rescue them from the situation. They have been moved into a large tank and I was just wondering if anyone had any extra information about these fascinating creatures.

Regards, Tom


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Tom.
Welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------

